# Another attic insulation thread



## mplsbrewer (Dec 23, 2016)

So we just bought a house this August in Minneapolis Minnesota knowing that the 1.5 story would be a bit of a issue but loved it anyways.  The master bedroom is the upstairs area which was uncomfortably hot in the summer and has been cold enough to justify a space heater now in the winter.  We also have some decent looking ice dams forming up on the rood that are concerning.  

There is old insulation on the unconditioned space behind the knee walls, under the floorboards in between the joists and above the ceiling. While I have been doing some research am by no means an expert so I defer to the board.  

My first thought was underneath the floorboards (yes, the crawlspace has wood covering it for storage) and I found about 5" of something (pic 1)

Second was the insulation up against the knee walls.  
The knee wall is on the left in the second pic.  It's crazy dirty and about another 5" but doesn't look to be in great shape.  

The third pic is what it looks like where the sloped roof/ceiling meets the floor.  Something is shoved in there, again, I don't know what or if it's a good thing to have in there. I think we have some soffit vents.  On the underside of the roof

And finally, the last picture is above the sloped walls in between the roof is more of whatever was in the previous picture.  For better perspective the wood piece on the bottom is the wooden frame of the access door on the knee wall. 


I'm not sure how to improve this situation, if it all needs to be redone, if I can add to it or if this is something to hire someone to take care of.  I was hoping it was something that could be done myself.  Anyone have thoughts, questions, concerns?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2016)

Ice dams are cause warn warmth from the outside walls of the house spreads up the the roof and melts the snow, that water then runs a few inches down the roof and freezes. That ice will build up until it is high enough for water to back up under the shingles and leak into the attic.

The fix is to have vents at the soffits and near the peak so air can freely flow past the wall and move that heat along.
The picture is of air shoots that allow air flow above the wall.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 23, 2016)

Photo #1 is a blown-in product and as long as you use that area for storage, you have what you have.

Photo #2 is fiberglass batt and can be changed and upgraded.

Photo's #3 and 4 are of some rock wool or cellulose product which in three appears to have been an afterthought when some form of batt ins. had been removed.

The repairs are all DIY.


----------

